# Last Minute Question



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Last minute question for you muzzleloader experts that haven't hit the field yet. How do you carry your spare primers around for quick access in case you need a quick follow up shot?

I use to hunt with a Knight Disc, and the discs were kinda nice in that it was easy to carry a couple in my pocket. This year I am hunting with an Encore, and loose primers seem a little more cumbersome.


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

I always have plenty of primers, I take 20 plus for me and to share just in case, they tend to go flying everywhere when you are doing the CAP DANCE. They make a 209 primer capper that holds 15 plus.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

TC makes a speed loader that i carry in a shirt or pant pocket that holds 5 primers and 3 -150 gr. charges and a sabot. It is easy to use and i believe walmart carries them as well as sportsmans.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

TC capper or DogBones. I also have extra primers in a ziplock in my possibles bag, along with enough components to clean and reload gun/ speedloaders if needbe (and i had to last night, my boy missed 2 shots so I cleaned his gun and refilled his speedloaders).

TC: http://www.amazon.com/Thompson-Center-U-View-Primer-7219/dp/B000HE8D8A

Dogbones: http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=400455#reviewsInfo

-DallanC


----------

